# What's it like when the kids have left home?



## DameEdna (Aug 26, 2009)

When the kids have grown up and fled the nest, what then??

Do you and hubby revert back to how you both were before you had the kids? 

Once you have got through the "empty nest" thing, what then???

I suppose it depends on where the kids are living etc, and whether they marry and have children of their own. I expect Grandkids living local will be a wonderful new ball game. 

What's the before stage like, when they leave home + it might be a good few years before they have families of their own?

What is the future like with just the two of you again?

Be interesting to hear what people have to say about this.

My kids are 14 and 16 so we have another few years yet


----------



## preso (May 1, 2009)

Must be what heavens like... more so if the kids don't bring their problems to you and have learned enough to take care of their own problems.

I can only dream of such a time but its not going that way for us... they won't go out on their own... too afraid of leaving the comforts they have grown accustom too....
rights with no responsibilities.

( they do not live with us, but their biological mother)

Heaven... closest thing I could imagine it would be like ! haha

The same kind of heaven where Bob Mackie designer clothing costs 2.99 a piece !... the AHHHHHHHHHHHH kind of heaven
which makes you smile


----------

